# Is it wise to turbo my car if...



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

I was putting some thought into putting a turbo into my car (02 se-r) and honestly i don't know enough about cars/engines to install the turbo myself. Should I even consider getting a turbo kit if I dont plan on installing it myself? Are there shops that will do it for you? :hal: I want to get around 50-60 more HP out of my car as is. Could i do that with more simple upgrades such as exhaust air intake and header?

appreciate it - David


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.powertechimports.com sells a kit. It's wise for you to pay a shop to install and tune the kit. Once that's done, leave it, don't screw with any settings, and you'll be happy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> www.powertechimports.com sells a kit. It's wise for you to pay a shop to install and tune the kit. Once that's done, leave it, don't screw with any settings, and you'll be happy.



but then you wont know a thing about your car. people will ask you questions and youll be like "i dunno what that it, or what it does, i got so-and-so to do it." thats the fastest way to lose respect in my opinion. learn up on shit and maybe get some experienced friends to helpout. that way, you get experience, and know how to fix it if it breaks. ide only goto a shop to have it dyno tuned.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll never, EVER suggest a complete newbie to cars install their own turbo kit.

Look at the problems you're STILL having Tommy. 

Pay a shop to install it. You'll learn enough about the kit from PTI when you purchase it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I'll never, EVER suggest a complete newbie to cars install their own turbo kit.
> 
> Look at the problems you're STILL having Tommy.
> 
> Pay a shop to install it. You'll learn enough about the kit from PTI when you purchase it.



i didnt suggest he just goin and installiteither. i suggested that he read up on his car and learn as much aspossible,then maybe have some friends lend a hand.

the problems i am having would happen even if a shop put my shit on, sonce NO ONE, not even jimwolf can tell me whats wrong. my problems had NOTHING to do with the install.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys im going to look further into it :cheers:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Do some research, read, A LOT, and if it truely seems overwelming, and you lack the time/place/equipment to do a proper install, then get it installed at a shop. Just remember, you get what you pay for, kit and install-wise.


----------

